# Change Hopper reboot time?



## cac303 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is there a way to change the time my Hopper reboots at night for the daily update check? My old receivers rebooted at 2am, which worked pretty well. The Hopper is rebooting at 1am though, and as I work a bit of a later shift, this does impact me from time to time. Luckily the reboots are much faster then the older recievers. I would love the option to change this, say to 3am or even 4am.

Thanks,


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

cac303 said:


> Is there a way to change the time my Hopper reboots at night for the daily update check? My old receivers rebooted at 2am, which worked pretty well. The Hopper is rebooting at 1am though, and as I work a bit of a later shift, this does impact me from time to time. Luckily the reboots are much faster then the older recievers. I would love the option to change this, say to 3am or even 4am.
> 
> Thanks,


not right now

Gear
Epson 8350
130" screen
Onkyo 809 AVR
PS3 160 GB
Outlaw LFM-1 EX SUB
Panasonic 3D Bluray player
XBOX 360
Ascend Acoustics speakers
Hoppers,Joey


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Unfortunately there is not a way to change this setting at this time.


----------

